# FroKnowsPhoto: Hands-on with the Canon EOS RP



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 14, 2019)

> Jared Polin AKA FroKnowsPhoto had a chance to visit New Orleans on Canon’s dime to get some hands-on time with the Canon EOS RP, Canon’s latest full frame camera.
> This isn’t a full review, but it is a hands-on photo shoot and a good one at that. Jared had my favorite review of the EOS R, and this review of the EOS RP should answer most of your questions.
> Jared also gives his impressions of the 6 new RF mount lenses announced to be in development here.
> *Preorder the Canon EOS RP*
> ...




[url=https://www.canonrumors.com/froknowsphoto-hands-on-with-the-canon-eos-rp/]Continue reading...[/url]


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 14, 2019)

Overall everyone is excited about the body and new lenses.


----------



## SBP_photo (Feb 14, 2019)

Next up....$4,500 mirrorless pro body! 20 FPS? 4K 120p? IBIS?!?! It's a good time to be a gear nerd.


----------



## aceflibble (Feb 14, 2019)

Eww, Jared Polin. No thanks. I thought y'all had standards. If you're going to feature a reviewer, feature someone who has some dignity.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 14, 2019)

What's the expect RP availability date?

Jack


----------



## Etienne (Feb 14, 2019)

Severely crippled video = non-starter for multi-media people


----------



## twoheadedboy (Feb 14, 2019)

Etienne said:


> Severely crippled video = non-starter for multi-media people



Which is not the target demo for an entry-level full frame mirrorless photo camera, many of whom may not even have 4K TV's or monitors to display 4K content on, let alone a workflow to edit it.


----------



## snappy604 (Feb 14, 2019)

I think Jared was pretty bang on harping that this is an entry level full frame and quite capable as a stills camera. Some people will consider this for a pure stills, others for the small form factor (it does look small/light).. like most of canon's offerings again seems to have weird choices on what they did and didn't include. The price is decent, but some of the shortcomings make me pause again. Keep in mind when comparing features to Sony this is about $700 USD cheaper than the A7III...

Tempted, but again nothing screams at me that I must have this camera. Probably just sit on my 80D for a while longer and continue the long wait.


----------



## Etienne (Feb 14, 2019)

twoheadedboy said:


> Which is not the target demo for an entry-level full frame mirrorless photo camera, many of whom may not even have 4K TV's or monitors to display 4K content on, let alone a workflow to edit it.



The video crippling in this camera is embarrassing for any ILC, entry level or otherwise.


----------



## slclick (Feb 15, 2019)

Guess what? Video is still the stepchild on Canon dslr bodies. Why keep expecting them to make it a priority? It won't happen. 

You want great video, buy one of their C series.


----------



## ethanz (Feb 15, 2019)

aceflibble said:


> Eww, Jared Polin. No thanks. I thought y'all had standards. If you're going to feature a reviewer, feature someone who has some dignity.



I thought Jared did a great job in the video. It is very informative for the amount of time he had with it. He was very fair too.


----------



## pj1974 (Feb 15, 2019)

Over the past 20 years I have read, viewed and listened to many photography gear reviewers, critics, etc. Once you get to know the style that the reviewer has, you can take that into consideration.

Initially I quite disliked "Fro Knows Photos" videos because of his body language (not that I'm biased against him, just a personal preference how I prefer any review / discussion video to be). However there are also aspects of his reviews that I have grown to appreciate. Jared makes a number of valid points in most of his recent reviews. He comes across as fairly impartial to brands, which is important. He's far from the worst of reviewers.

Having written that, I actually enjoy reading, listening and/or watching a variety of reviews of 'new gear' to decide if/how interested I may be in that. Then, I venture into a few bricks and mortar stores in my city and try them out over time (usually a few weeks) - to decide if I might purchase them. I have done this with most of my gear for more than 18 years. 

Soon after the EOS R was launched, I used it a few times, and tried it out in store. It is not the camera for me. Neither do I expect the EOS RP to be, though from a value for money position, the EOS RP seems much better. Each the R and the RP have their decent selling points as Canon's early models into the FF mirrorless market. I expect a more professional model to be one that brings me over to FF mirrorless.

I have a number of Canon APS-C DSLRs, lots of lenses, including L glass - as well as accessories (e.g. Speedlite flashes, tripods, etc). I also own a M5 and have 4 EF-M lenses, which make a great lightweight / travel option. The fact that my EF and EF-S lenses (as well as my accessories) will work on Canon FF mirrorless bodies is very important for me. Indeed, that all my Canon glass and accessories work on my M5 is also relatively handy! Having written that, I do expect in time after owning the right Canon FF Mirrorless camera, I will buy some of their amazing RF glass too.

It's an extremely good time and so exciting to be a photographer right now. I am looking forward to what Canon has to offer in the next FF mirrorless camera.

PJ


----------



## Ah-Keong (Feb 15, 2019)

Next model for Olympics 2020. Mirrorless version of the 1DX.
Ladies & Gentlemen, Introducing the new "EOS RiP" Pro version !~


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 15, 2019)

ethanz said:


> I thought Jared did a great job in the video. It is very informative for the amount of time he had with it. He was very fair too.


I was surprised to find Tony Northrup's video was also quite fair regarding RP.


----------



## twoheadedboy (Feb 15, 2019)

Etienne said:


> The video crippling in this camera is embarrassing for any ILC, entry level or otherwise.



Why though? Video must be important to you, I get that. It's not important to me and I'm not saying my viewpoint holds. But video 1. Isn't free 2. Isn't photography. The stills capability of most video cameras are extremely rudimentary when compared to a dedicated stills camera that has a little bit of video.

Really, the market will decide. If Sony creams Canon over the next 18 - 24 months in full frame mirrorless and it's because their video capabilities are superior, it will come. But it's sure not going to come in an RP-level body - I don't think that's embarrassing at all, because if you want to spend $1200 on a video camera you can do that, and do a lot better than what a Sony full frame mirrorless does, too.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 15, 2019)

I bought my R to replace my SL-2, but this camera would have been a even better choice for a replacement, small for travel and great AF. I don't use the silent mode on my R, so having it dumbed down isn't a negative. With the adapter and grip being included for $1300, it seems like a great travel camera, but I'd want that 24-105mm zoom, because changing lenses exposes the sensor which I don't want to do. I'd want to stick to one lens unless indoors where I could change lenses with minimum risk of blowing debris getting inside.

I'm wanting to order it for travel, but having 3 FF bodies doesn't make a lot of sense, so I'd want to sell one of them. I may buy one anyway and see how I like it. Adorama has a 30 Day trial period in case it really doesn't suit you, and you can increase that to 60 days with their optional plan.

I see no advantage to buying the RF kit, you can get the free EF adapter and grip with the base camera and buy the RF 24-105 for $200 off.


----------



## ethanz (Feb 15, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I bought my R to replace my SL-2, but this camera would have been a even better choice for a replacement, small for travel and great AF. I don't use the silent mode on my R, so having it dumbed down isn't a negative. With the adapter and grip being included for $1300, it seems like a great travel camera, but I'd want that 24-105mm zoom, because changing lenses exposes the sensor which I don't want to do. I'd want to stick to one lens unless indoors where I could change lenses with minimum risk of blowing debris getting inside.
> 
> I'm wanting to order it for travel, but having 3 FF bodies doesn't make a lot of sense, so I'd want to sell one of them. I may buy one anyway and see how I like it. Adorama has a 30 Day trial period in case it really doesn't suit you, and you can increase that to 60 days with their optional plan.
> 
> I see no advantage to buying the RF kit, you can get the free EF adapter and grip with the base camera and buy the RF 24-105 for $200 off.



Jack may be in the market for a an EOS R


----------



## oliahrndt (Feb 17, 2019)

Any info on that baseplate/grip extender? Compatible with the R?


----------



## jedy (Feb 19, 2019)

pj1974 said:


> Over the past 20 years I have read, viewed and listened to many photography gear reviewers, critics, etc. Once you get to know the style that the reviewer has, you can take that into consideration.
> 
> Initially I quite disliked "Fro Knows Photos" videos because of his body language (not that I'm biased against him, just a personal preference how I prefer any review / discussion video to be). However there are also aspects of his reviews that I have grown to appreciate. Jared makes a number of valid points in most of his recent reviews. He comes across as fairly impartial to brands, which is important. He's far from the worst of reviewers.
> 
> ...


Wow, someone being positive about new camera equipment. Certainly makes a refreshing change ;-). We certainly are spoilt for choice but too often people just complain. I think some people get lost in all the specs and then convince themselves any new camera they buy must come with a load of pro features they likely don’t really need. The price alone will probably help sell the RP in healthy numbers, even without ‘proper’ video features (I’m sure hobbyist photographers aren’t looking for 4K anyway).


----------



## JustUs7 (Feb 5, 2020)

New to the forum. New to full frame. Have to say I am the target market for the RP. Maybe even a reach up for me. We’ve been Rebel users for a few years, but for efficiency and ease, spent too much time in “Auto” (guessing that’s a four letter word around here). 

Kids are getting older and family travels are taking us to some amazing places. Our old gear was getting a bit beat up (all in one Sigma 18-300 3.5-6.3 Macro and Rebel body). With upcoming plans, it was time to upgrade.

After the holidays, for a bit over $2,000 all in, we were able to pick up an RP with the 24-240, the 35 f1.8 macro, and Canon was even giving away their Pixma Pro10 printer.

We’re taking advantage of the new equipment and taking the time to learn a lot more about photography and I’m committed to staying off auto. With a Disney trip and a road trip to the Canadian Rockies and Pacific NW, we hope to have better vacation photos than ever. 

I’m loving the RP. Has a host of features the Rebel didn’t have. It’s inspired me to learn a lot more about photography. Video isn’t a priority. We’ll use it, but don’t have 4K TV and aren’t into post production. Just capture what happened for memories, not public consumption. 
The RP even has me reading and responding in a photography forum for the first time ever!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 5, 2020)

FamilyGuy said:


> New to the forum. New to full frame. Have to say I am the target market for the RP. Maybe even a reach up for me. We’ve been Rebel users for a few years, but for efficiency and ease, spent too much time in “Auto” (guessing that’s a four letter word around here).
> 
> Kids are getting older and family travels are taking us to some amazing places. Our old gear was getting a bit beat up (all in one Sigma 18-300 3.5-6.3 Macro and Rebel body). With upcoming plans, it was time to upgrade.
> 
> ...



Sounds like me 8 years ago and I came from a PowerShot, although I owned an F1 for many years and had the basic skills. It gets in your blood and is a wonderful hobby. I wholeheartedly endorse learning all the features including when to use auto, because auto is now more sophisticated. If you have the memory, shoot video in 4K because then you won't regret it when you eventually get more serious. And always pan slowly. For a month or two I shot only jpgs with the 6D. Shoot RAW, other wise you'll eventually be ticked off with yourself.

A number of big boys here nurtured me and everyone has been super nice and helpful but I have always remained humble; willing to take all the positive criticism I get, and I think that's key! 

Jack


----------



## JustUs7 (Feb 5, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Sounds like me 8 years ago and I came from a PowerShot, although I owned an F1 for many years and had the basic skills. It gets in your blood and is a wonderful hobby. I wholeheartedly endorse learning all the features including when to use auto, because auto is now more sophisticated. If you have the memory, shoot video in 4K because then you won't regret it when you eventually get more serious. And always pan slowly. For a month or two I shot only jpgs with the 6D. Shoot RAW, other wise you'll eventually be ticked off with yourself.
> 
> A number of big boys here nurtured me and everyone has been super nice and helpful but I have always remained humble; willing to take all the positive criticism I get, and I think that's key!
> 
> Jack



Thanks! Really wanting to shoot RAW. Working on some storage capacity and editing software options without breaking the bank first. Need to move our library off the Mac and onto something external to speed up our computer, but aren’t fans of using cloud based options. 

Is Canon DPP4 a good free option if one doesn’t want to pay monthly for Lightroom, given the limited processing we do?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 5, 2020)

FamilyGuy said:


> Thanks! Really wanting to shoot RAW. Working on some storage capacity and editing software options without breaking the bank first. Need to move our library off the Mac and onto something external to speed up our computer, but aren’t fans of using cloud based options.
> 
> Is Canon DPP4 a good free option if one doesn’t want to pay monthly for Lightroom, given the limited processing we do?


DPP gives excellent results (adjusting exposure, lifting shadows, sharpening, limited NR, etc.) for wildlife and is often all I feel I need and it's easy to get up to speed with it. It's just not adequate if you love to really modify landscapes etc.

Jack


----------

